# Angel eggs! NOW FREE SWIMMING FRY! NEW PICTURES ON PAGE 3



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've noticed a pair of my Angels were overly aggressive today and i've just found out why. There is a ton of eggs placed on to a Aponogeton Crispus leaf. The two have been tending to the eggs all afternoon and chasing away any other fish who strays too close.

I've never bred any fish before and this is a complete surprise to me so any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated. How long does this process usually take? Should i remove the pair and the eggs from the tank or just let it go?

Sorry about the crappy quality of the images but it's taken with an iPhone


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I would leave them with the parents.
You can remove the other fish if you want the best chances.
You can get sponges to cover you intakes on your filters.
Have some food for the fry handy.
ie: insuforia(sp), baby brine shrimp/sea monkeys,crushed flakes, baby 1st bites,liquid fry food.

The parents will do a good job @ caring for the fry.

Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

as above . i have had success in a quick move of eggs and parents.have new set up all ready to go witha seasoned filter with covered intake. move plant first as quick as you can and the parents as quick as you can. the parents wondered around a bit then refocused on the eggs. odds r you will lose them in a community tank anyway.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great! My angels did the same last night, but 7-8 hours later after chasing tetras away, they ate all their eggs 

Oh well, they're a young pair, so probably haven't figured parenthood out yet..

In the past, I've always had success both leaving them with the parents, and removing them, but given the chance I would keep them with the adults, seperate from the rest of the tank. If you haven't got another tank, you could also use a tank divider to keep the rest of the community at bay.

Be prepared with food for the fry quickly...if the eggs are fertile, you'll see wriggling fry tails in 48 hours. If not they'll turn opaque white. If you have fertilized eggs, you'll have hungry fry in a week or so!

Good luck!
Rich


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

congrats!!! i can't wait till i start experiencing the joys of childbirth...in that sense.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the helpful advice guys. It's been 24 hours and i can see only 3 out of the 100 or so eggs have turned white which means they've been fertilized! yay  and both Angels (i've named them Ozzie and Harriet ) are still tending to the eggs with no eating! 

I have read on a site that if you remove the parents or eggs on their first spawn then the angles could get confused and no longer breed. but if you leave them and essentially waste the first couple of broods then they will continue even if you remove them to another tank. 
That is the plan for now, i will just leave them be, and see what happens. There are plenty of plants for the fry to hide in so we'll see what happens. If they continue to spawn well then who knows, i may just get myself a breeder tank and start pumping out some angels! 

I'll keep you guys posted as the eggs progress. 

Again thank you for all the helpful advice.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I always let nature takes it course.
I like to do this because the parents will eat the deformed fry(usually/most of them). 
This saves you the trouble of waiting to see if you have any deformed fish.
WHen they become free swimmers & accepting food I thin down the stock by removing some.
I have big fish who luv feeders.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Such a great feeling when they have babies.*


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well it's the third day and I can clearly see the eggs changing. There seems to be tails sticking out, and both parents are still actively tending and guarding the eggs. Here are a couple new pictures of the eggs so far.

The only time you don't see Ozzie or Harriet next to the eggs is when I approach the tank because they are expecting some food. 








There less eggs there, i guess a few have been picked off by the other guys in the tank. 

































Thanks for looking!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I got home from work and all the eggs are gone! I guess they were all eaten. Oh well this is their first time so i guess they have to learn.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear. I know how you feel I have 2 pairs of Rams that have laid eggs a few dozen times & came home or woke up to find out they ate them within 48 hours. Gets frustrating for sure. On a good note , it was their first time, it may take them a few times, but I'm sure you'll be surprised soon enough. Even though mine haven't been successful , I atleast know they are breeding and thats a plus......keep the faith


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i dont think it is realistic to expect a pair to successfully hatch eggs in a community tank imo. they r simply outnumbered imo. if you want to raise fry watch for the pair to start picking clean a spot to lay the eggs and then put them in their own tank. better luck next time


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i dont think it is realistic to expect a pair to successfully hatch eggs in a community tank imo. they r simply outnumbered imo. if you want to raise fry watch for the pair to start picking clean a spot to lay the eggs and then put them in their own tank. better luck next time


probably right.....if they did hatch they would probably be a quick lunch for the tiger barbs too. I am going to separate my rams next time and see how that goes, I'm pretty sure my 30 some odd tetras would devour any fry as well if they hatch


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Too bad , have no fear they will try again. It's tough in a community tank though.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

My angels have layed eggs four times and each time I have nothing to show for it. They are attentive and fan the eggs but usually the eggs are gone within 2 days. I see them picking off the white ones and dont know about the rest. 

They usually lay eggs a couple of hours after a w/c every second week. If you watch them they will begin cleaning off a leaf and within an hour or so they will begin laying eggs. The last time a week ago we actually watched the female laying the eggs on the amazon sword leaf, followed by the male fertilizing the eggs. That was pretty neat. I was told they can do this several times before they actually get it right and be successsful. 

My pair after spawning will chase away the other 2 angels and anything else that swims by. I only have a few plecos and clown loaches in the tank and dont know if they would be predators. 

One of these times I am going to cut the leaf, keeping it submerged, and put it into another container before removing it. Then add an air stone on lowest setting, a heater and see if I can hatch them that way.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

having successfully had parents raise their fry several times there r key things to success. they must have no other fish in the tank. i had to blackout 3sides with paper so they couldnt even see the fish in the tanks beside them. leave a small light on. cover the intake tube as soon as possible if you dont already have it covered. i fed my angels floating high quality small goldfish pellets so there was no wasted food to rot. i have had equal success both with and with out a uv light. my most prolific batch has a tank that was covered in algea form the sun so the babies always had food to pick at.
have their tank in a low traffic area and until they get the eggs to fry, try to keep away from the tank as much as possible. they feel threatened and they eat the eggs. once the fry have gone free swimming they can herd them away so are not so fearful. usually one will herd them into hiding and the other will go on the attack. feed first bites or your food of choice 4-5 small little feedings if possible once they have lost their eggsack.
hope these tips will help.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> My angels have layed eggs four times and each time I have nothing to show for it. They are attentive and fan the eggs but usually the eggs are gone within 2 days. I see them picking off the white ones and dont know about the rest.
> 
> They usually lay eggs a couple of hours after a w/c every second week. If you watch them they will begin cleaning off a leaf and within an hour or so they will begin laying eggs. The last time a week ago we actually watched the female laying the eggs on the amazon sword leaf, followed by the male fertilizing the eggs. That was pretty neat. I was told they can do this several times before they actually get it right and be successsful.
> 
> ...


This sounds very close to what mine are doing. I didn't realize it at the time but it was right after a water change that the eggs appeared.

Good to see it's not just mine, though i was hoping they'd figure it out by the fourth time!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> having successfully had parents raise their fry several times there r key things to success. they must have no other fish in the tank. i had to blackout 3sides with paper so they couldnt even see the fish in the tanks beside them. leave a small light on. cover the intake tube as soon as possible if you dont already have it covered. i fed my angels floating high quality small goldfish pellets so there was no wasted food to rot. i have had equal success both with and with out a uv light. my most prolific batch has a tank that was covered in algea form the sun so the babies always had food to pick at.
> have their tank in a low traffic area and until they get the eggs to fry, try to keep away from the tank as much as possible. they feel threatened and they eat the eggs. once the fry have gone free swimming they can herd them away so are not so fearful. usually one will herd them into hiding and the other will go on the attack. feed first bites or your food of choice 4-5 small little feedings if possible once they have lost their eggsack.
> hope these tips will help.


Thank you very much for this helpful advice. I guess the choice now is do I wan't the fry bad enough to purchase yet another tank to breed them in. I suppose it was only a matter of time before i got another tank though so...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

*Eggs round 2!*

Well I think it's been about 2 weeks and sure enough my breeding pair has laid eggs once again. It has been 4 days now and i can see "tadpole" shapes all swimming, though they are still attached to the leaf. 
Here are some pics and a video of the eggs this morning


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Mike good luck with this batch. 
Cheers Laurie


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

translation anybody????


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't think is this topic related. It looks like some silly add from warez websites.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The day has arrived when my new fry let go of their leaf shelter and began to swim free.

As of right now the group seems to be completely intact and the parents are still chasing potential threats away from the area where their fry are.

Here are some pictures from this morning


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent parents!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Mike . Now comes the hard part... rearing the fry to a saleable age . Get some baby brine shrimp going pronto... if you haven't already done so.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

as of right now i havn't done anything more than crushed up my tropical flakes very fine... but i'm picking up a new 26 gal tonight for a breeder tank for the angels. They will be moved in as soon as i cycle this new tank. hopefully the babies make it that long! If not, i'm sure the parents will have another batch soon in the new tank with no preditors around! 

I will look into proper food for the fry

Thanks guys


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well that's it, they are all gone.... getting better though! There was about 20-30 fry left when i got back today, but after feeding the fish, the barbs took advantage of the parents being distracted by food and swiftly moved in to finish off the fry. 

There is no way they would have made it to Angelhood.. 

But now, i have a new tank set up and being cycled, ready to go for the breeding pair. Hopefully they will continue breeding in this new tank and with no preditors around i'm sure they will raise the next batch safely 


Thanks for looking guys! and all the helpful advice. 

I'll have a new thread started when this new tank gets going


----------

